# FSA Crank with Shimano BB?



## cycledupes

Just picked up an FSA SL-K Light crankset with no included bottom bracket. FSA lists it's compatibility with their own Mega Exo 8161 offering, but I'm wondering what else this crank would work with. I've heard pretty bad things about most of the FSA BB's. 

I do have a new Shimano Ultegra 6601 in the parts box. Sure looks the same. Any luck? Or do I need to get order the FSA?


----------



## fallzboater

Yes, it will work.


----------



## cycledupes

*Excellent!*

This makes me wonder, then, aren't MOST bottom bracket/crank combos compatible with one another?

And why does FSA alone make so many different BB's for their own line of cranks?


----------



## frdfandc

FSA has 2 different road BB's. The BB for the alloy cranksets are directly Shimano Hollowtech II compatible

The SLK Light carbon BB is different from the Shimano BB. THe SLK crank spindle is shorter and therefor the BB is narrower. So the SLK will not work with a Shimano BB.


----------



## Quixote

This question gets asked A LOT! Alloy yes, carbon NO. frdfandc is correct.


----------



## champamoore

on the fsa/shimano bb issue, yes it will _function_ in a pinch. however, if you put an fsa crank in a shimano bb, you will end up with an extremely annoying creaking noise on your otherwise silent ride in a very short while. as my main mechanic told me (after i made the mistake of visiting a "more convenient" bike shop to replace my worn out bb), shimano spec is 24mm - and and fsa spec is 24mm + for their tolerances. thus what works beautifully :idea: on paper ("24mm listed by both") turns into a very unpleasant ride :mad2: pretty quickly. not to mention a good bit more trouble to disassemble.

don't be like me.


----------



## jerryused

*Bb*

I suggest follow manufacturer's advice.


----------

